# Best paint for a pit?



## fjm308 (May 1, 2006)

Whats the best paint for a pit? I used Valspar high heat bbq spray paint from TSC but didnt last it was.


----------



## Team MirrOlure (Jan 24, 2009)

I use rust-o-leum high temp pit paint. And I buy the quarts and spray it, don't care for the arosal high temp.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

I used to use the paint you paint car motors with, its a high heat paint.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Go to Mustang Cat and get some yellow engine paint and a 3408 aluminum decal to rivet on the pit then you can cook with high horsepower. The head temps exceed 1500 deg and the turbo is even higher.


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

X2 on the rust-o-leam, but I used the spray cans.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

I use the rust-o-leum high temp pit paint too.Try to hit it annually the paint really takes a beating on the fire box.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Ontherocks said:


> X2 on the rust-o-leam, but I used the spray cans.


Won't last..buy ya a qt of the high temp enamel.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

brushed on a qt of the Rusto high temp on the Sargent pit after I wire brushed it. It seems to be holding ok, except where i didn't prep enough.

It is pretty high gloss and looks kinda odd tho..........

just brush some peanut oil or spray PAM on the firebox, paint won't last


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

I had a pit made out of pipe and had it powder coated for about $75.
Got ired of sanding, brushing painting etc every year. Going on four years now and it is in perfect shape.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

yea, that rustolem only last a couple cooks...then it will start to rust through


----------



## fjm308 (May 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Sugars pop where did u get it powder coated at?


----------



## shimanoman08 (Mar 25, 2010)

I went to Home Depot and purchased both the spray & the paint on type. Do not use the paint on high temp paintas I did, it has oils in it wich will not adhear to the metal. The paint on type ( high gloss finish ) will work for the main chamber & stack but not for the fire box. I was ****** after I had it was all painted with the paint on type, build a nice fire in the box and w/ in 15 minutes it started to bubble. Luckily I had the spary on type as well. I touched the firebox up that evening, not noticing until the next day my pit was 2 colors of black ( flat & high gloss ). So I just spray canned the entire pit, and have had no problems since.

Go to thread "Christining the new pit" on this forum and you will see the fire box peeling with the high goss roll on paint.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I used the high temp paint from home depot and brushed it on. I was also told to paint when the pit is hot. You get better adhesion and last longer as the steel is porous. You will eventually have to touch it up but mine lasted a long time. And wipe the pit down with acetone before you paint as well.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

I was closing a plant in Marshall TX and had the Maint guy make the pit for me. There was a place in Marshall that did it.
There are several places around Houston that advertise powder coating for lawn chairs, etc so they could do it.


----------

